

Comparing GTD, "Never read email in the morning" and "The 4-hour work week" - m0nty
http://www.wired.com/culture/lifestyle/magazine/17-01/mf_self_help

======
kirubakaran
dupe <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=407674>

